# Dirty Rat MSRP



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone hear how much the new release from Drew Estates "The Dirty Rat" will retail for? I have heard cost is an issue so I am curious how high they are going to have to go on these. After their recent excellent smokes I am hoping it is low enough to justify a box.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

smokinpeace said:


> Anyone hear how much the new release from Drew Estates "The Dirty Rat" will retail for? I have heard cost is an issue so I am curious how high they are going to have to go on these. After their recent excellent smokes I am hoping it is low enough to justify a box.


Is this going to be a non infused cigar like the prototype I was reading about?

I think he could pick better names for some of his cigars. Nasty, Dirt, and now Dirty Rat don't sound too appealing...


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Forgot about clean, root, & twig.

lol Clean brings Windex to mind for some reason.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

It is a none infused new project. It will be a limited release.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

This is part of the Liga Privada line. Pretty exclusive if I remember, and not really meant for market. Who knows, that story could just be marketing hype tho.


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

i didnt think they were going to be released to the public..but it didnt make sense on why they kept sending them out to be reviewed..so im also thinking marketing hype


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Drew said on another site that they would be released.


----------



## sconniecigar (Jan 1, 2010)

After having the T52 and Flying Pig, I hope these are released soon.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

If it really is part of the Liga Privada line, I'm interested. The #9 I had was fantastic.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

They better do another release of flying pigs or else I will cry... yes literally cry


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Being released in boxes of 12 with a MSRP of $12.00/ea. cigar.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Being released in boxes of 12 with a MSRP of $12.00/ea. cigar.


That's very reasonable, even for a broke 19 year old like me


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

According to an e-mail sent to me by someone from their Public & Media Relations Department they will be hotting the Liga accounts in the next few weeks.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

They arent releasing at the same time as the T-52 pigs are they?


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

GTCharged said:


> That's very reasonable, even for a broke 19 year old like me


Could be worse I guess - still, we'll have to see. The 52s are just... great.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smokinpeace said:


> It is a none infused new project. It will be a limited release.


It won't be limited.

They hit stores next September, Pig drop late October.

Press Release


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Being released in boxes of 12 with a MSRP of $12.00/ea. cigar.


Unfortunately, I probably won't get more that one or two at that price. I still wish I could find a local B&M that stocked _any_ LPs.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this. I've smoked a couple pre-release and have a few left. I'd love to smoke one of each back to back and see if I can pick up on any differences.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

ok ill be the first to say it but i think the MSRP is too high. You can box of 24 LP9's or T-52's for only $20 more. this isnt a limited run and isnt this the same blend as the T-52 just in a corona size? I have over a full box of LP9's and LOVE them and was really looking forward to this release but it looks like it puts these out of my price range


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> ok ill be the first to say it but i think the MSRP is too high.


Not the first one, but it's a hell of a lot better than the $20 that was being suggested prior to the show.



mike91LX said:


> You can box of 24 LP9's or T-52's for only $20 more.


Fact.



mike91LX said:


> this isnt a limited run


Fact.



mike91LX said:


> isnt this the same blend as the T-52 just in a corona size?


Not true. It is neither the No. 9 nor T-52 blend. It's a completely different blend.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

ok thanks for the clear up. im glad i got one of these with one of my box purchases to try out and see if their worth $12/stick


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the no 9 and I'm happy with the t-52 so I'm looking forward to these my B & M sells them for close to msrp which is nice because he charges double the msrp for most cigars but that's California for you


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

Dread said:


> They arent releasing at the same time as the T-52 pigs are they?


no they should be about a month or two apart sept for the rats and around oct for the pigs(what my b&m said) dont quote me...but who knows how hard it will be to get the rats..so in the end you might be getting them at the same time


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Being released in boxes of 12 with a MSRP of $12.00/ea. cigar.


$144 a box then you gotta add tax if you buy in a B&M. For that you could get a box of 25 C.C's with cash to spare. Shoot that's almost as much as a ten box of Be-Hikes.:fish:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's my review.

For those that have smoked the pre-production sticks:
1. You can see there is a difference, although DE seems to think I probably had the same T52 wrapper, just aged differently I suppose
2. There's no telling how many times Steve changed the blend, so the production version is probably a bit different
3. I suggest letting them sit, the few I smoked from the show were green


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> This is part of the Liga Privada line. Pretty exclusive if I remember, and not really meant for market. Who knows, that story could just be marketing hype tho.


From what I have seen they are not part of the Liga privada Lline... I think the Rat is the first release in a new line called the UNICOS or something like that.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> From what I have seen they are not part of the Liga privada Lline... I think the Rat is the first release in a new line called the UNICOS or something like that.


Still part of the Liga line, or at least so says the box/packaging. It is part of the Ünico Serie, which will be DE's experimental sticks, although not the Flying Pig, which falls into the No. 9 and T-52 families respectively.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Here's my review.
> 
> For those that have smoked the pre-production sticks:
> 1. You can see there is a difference, although DE seems to think I probably had the same T52 wrapper, just aged differently I suppose
> ...


Great review! Very informative!


----------



## donkita (Feb 4, 2009)

mike91LX said:


> You can box of 24 LP9's or T-52's for only $20 more.


Can someone please tell me where you can buy LP9s or T52s for $164? $193 for robustos is the least I have seen. Will trade a pig for info!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> $144 a box then you gotta add tax if you buy in a B&M. For that you could get a box of 25 C.C's with cash to spare. Shoot that's almost as much as a ten box of Be-Hikes.:fish:


You really like to comment on pricing and compare it to cigars you don't even pay taxes or duties on. Very nice. Not to mention that a Behike starts around $30 and isn't worth anywhere near it's price (to me).


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

donkita said:


> Can someone please tell me where you can buy LP9s or T52s for $164? $193 for robustos is the least I have seen. Will trade a pig for info!


i tried to pm you but it looks like you dont have enough posts yet. Nice ash cigars has the cheapest LP prices out of anywhere ive seen online. you can get LP9 robustos for $150/box


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

donkita said:


> Can someone please tell me where you can buy LP9s or T52s for $164? $193 for robustos is the least I have seen. Will trade a pig for info!


i left you a message on your profile page. feel free to email me


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> You really like to comment on pricing and compare it to cigars you don't even pay taxes or duties on. Very nice. Not to mention that a Behike starts around $30 and isn't worth anywhere near it's price (to me).


ya my mouth dropped i was like... HUH?!?!?!?!?!?! 15 dollar behikes im in! :banana:

I love the LP!!! theyre pretty cheap for my B & M at 12-13 dollars

Im also in for the 162 for a box if i can get a PM


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> You really like to comment on pricing and compare it to cigars you don't even pay taxes or duties on. Very nice. Not to mention that a Behike starts around $30 and isn't worth anywhere near it's price (to me).


Well that's your opinion and you are in titled to it just as i am to mine.
In NYS the taxes are 39% on top of the M.S.R.P
The behike is not $30 a stick in the smaller sizes. But then again how would you know. As far as it not being worth it once again how would you know?
You are in the world of N.C's ignorant to the world of C.C;s. I have been in your world have you been in mine? Go and get yourself some knowledge before you shot down something you know nothing about. You are right there are no taxes or duties on C.c's. That and the tremendous flavors make them the cat's meow. So what are you waiting for. Cross over to the dark side. You have nothing to fear but fear itself!:rockon:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Tony's right. Behikes aren't $30. They are $28.50/stick :spit:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ckay said:


> Tony's right. Behikes aren't $30. They are $28.50/stick :spit:


Thanks for the input but actually i get them for $20 a stick!:high5:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

75% as of august 1 tony, we get screwed in this state of ours


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dread said:


> 75% as of august 1 tony, we get screwed in this state of ours


Holy Moly i am glad i stopped going into B&m's!:faint:
How the hell can you afford it?:decision:
Damn C.C's are looking better and better every day!:high5:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for the input but actually i get them for $20 a stick!:high5:


Man that's a lovely connect! I can live with that any day of the week.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Holy Moly i am glad i stopped going into B&m's!:faint:
> How the hell can you afford it?:decision:
> Damn C.C's are looking better and better every day!:high5:


Yea its killer, but im actually going to B&M's now more than ever. Ive become good friends with a lot of the owners in my area and they definetly need the support now. But unfortunatly for some of them loyal customers arent going to be enough with that kind of taxation.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ckay said:


> Man that's a lovely connect! I can live with that any day of the week.


Pretty soon you will have your time in. You will be able to access the Habanos forum !:high5::rockon::hungry:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dread said:


> Yea its killer, but im actually going to B&M's now more than ever. Ive become good friends with a lot of the owners in my area and they definetly need the support now. But unfortunatly for some of them loyal customers arent going to be enough with that kind of taxation.


You know i stopped going to them because i started smoking only C.C's. Never really gave the tax thing much thought. But that was like 10 years ago, i don't think the taxes were that bad. Don't get me wrong i walk into a B&M once in a while and pick up a Padron 45th Anniversary or an OPUS-X. Only to pay like $45 dollars for a cigar and say WTF!
Still you know nothing beats walking into a humidor/Picking what you like first hand!:rockon:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pretty soon you will have your time in. You will be able to access the Habanos forum !:high5::rockon::hungry:


I've got access and do a lot of reading there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ckay said:


> I've got access and do a lot of reading there.


There you go your on your way! Look listen make friends ! Don't be a smart ound:
You will do just fine glad to have ya!:rockon:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well that's your opinion and you are in titled to it just as i am to mine.
> In NYS the taxes are 39% on top of the M.S.R.P
> The behike is not $30 a stick in the smaller sizes. But then again how would you know. As far as it not being worth it once again how would you know?
> You are in the world of N.C's ignorant to the world of C.C;s. I have been in your world have you been in mine? Go and get yourself some knowledge before you shot down something you know nothing about. You are right there are no taxes or duties on C.c's. That and the tremendous flavors make them the cat's meow. So what are you waiting for. Cross over to the dark side. You have nothing to fear but fear itself!:rockon:


You're a bit of a douche, aren't ya?
You talk about me like you know anything. The only ignorant one here right now is you. If NC's were given the same taxes and such as CCs, NCs would wipe the floor with them both in terms of tobacco quality and price. It's all a matter of opinion, but that's mine. And it comes from experience. Once you're tired of having your head up your ass, try a true blind test and realize that the dark side can sometimes be nothing more than a water pill. Try not to interpret my comment as an NC vs CC thing or that all NCs are better than all CCs. They both have their good and bad. My collection is well mixed and I thoroughly enjoy my cigars regardless of origin.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> You're a bit of a douche, aren't ya?
> You talk about me like you know anything. The only ignorant one here right now is you. If NC's were given the same taxes and such as CCs, NCs would wipe the floor with them both in terms of tobacco quality and price. It's all a matter of opinion, but that's mine. And it comes from experience. Once you're tired of having your head up your ass, try a true blind test and realize that the dark side can sometimes be nothing more than a water pill. Try not to interpret my comment as an NC vs CC thing or that all NCs are better than all CCs. They both have their good and bad. My collection is well mixed and I thoroughly enjoy my cigars regardless of origin.


Hey Hey Hey there is no need for that kinda language here. You were addressed in a respectful manner. Kindly respect the rules of this forum and do the same!
"Ignorance is nothing to be ashamed of unless it is by choice"
--------------------- My Dad R.I.P


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey Hey Hey there is no need for that kinda language here. You were addressed in a respectful manner. Kindly respect the rules of this forum and do the same!
> "Ignorance is nothing to be ashamed of unless it is by choice"
> --------------------- My Dad R.I.P


Calling me ignorant and speaking of me as if you know anything is not respectful. Coming into someone's thread and talking about cigars you can not attain at a certain price point legally is not respectful. I've had access to cubans my whole life. I'm not American. I only recently became a citizen. There is no dark side. While the cigar may have been invented in Cuba, they're not the only ones making quality product anymore. Pretty soon you'll tell me all the best wine comes from France. :-|


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Calling me ignorant and speaking of me as if you know anything is not respectful. Coming into someone's thread and talking about cigars you can not attain at a certain price point legally is not respectful. I've had access to cubans my whole life. I'm not American. I only recently became a citizen. There is no dark side. While the cigar may have been invented in Cuba, they're not the only ones making quality product anymore. Pretty soon you'll tell me all the best wine comes from France. :-|


Why do you continue to engage me?
Have you not the forum etiquette to see i have chosen to ignore you.
I don't care about your choices in cigars only that you have chosen to be disrespectful!
And operate outside the rules of the forum.
You can try to instigate me but i will not engage you in such a manner.
That my dear fellow is called class!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Apologies for the slight off-topic derailment. Back on topic, though, I thought everyone interested in the Dirty Rat would like to learn more about it.
This is from the Drew Estate blog:



> *Drew Estate Releases the Liga Privada Ünico Serie "Dirty Rat"*
> Miami, FL - Drew Estate officially announced its intent to release into the market the much-heralded "Dirty Rat"
> during the IPCPR 2010 tradeshow as the first cigar within its new Liga Privada Ünico Serie. Ünico, which
> translates to "unique", will be a new line of special cigars that fit in neither the existing No. 9 nor T52 lines.
> ...


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why do you continue to engage me?
> Have you not the forum etiquette to see i have chosen to ignore you.
> I don't care about your choices in cigars only that you have chosen to be disrespectful!
> And operate outside the rules of the forum.
> ...


This is class. :wave:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> This is class. :wave:


No this is class!
:fu


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No this is class!
> :fu


Yep. Keep "ignoring" me and quoting forum etiquette. All you're doing is providing further evidence of my first statement about you. Have a nice day, mr. darkside.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Back on topic, the Dirty Rat should be a nice smoke. I've smoked the pre-release and enjoyed them. I have a box of full production coming and will determine how they compare.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

ckay said:


> Back on topic, the Dirty Rat should be a nice smoke. I've smoked the pre-release and enjoyed them. I have a box of full production coming and will determine how they compare.


Awesome. Funny that for a cigar Steve Saka thought wouldn't sell (and didn't really want to release), it seems to be quite well received.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ckay said:


> Back on topic, the Dirty Rat should be a nice smoke. I've smoked the pre-release and enjoyed them. I have a box of full production coming and will determine how they compare.


How did ou get one on the way already, a conestion? or are they marketed already, I would like to get a box myself, and no Ihaven't smoke any but enough people I trust have.

PM if you need to and Thanks


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Awesome. Funny that for a cigar Steve Saka thought wouldn't sell (and didn't really want to release), it seems to be quite well received.


Could've been to build anticipation. Regardless of whether that was the intention or not, and I tend to believe that Saka is a straight shooter the anticipation was created. The buzz around this cigar was pretty big.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How did ou get one on the way already, a conestion? or are they marketed already, I would like to get a box myself, and no Ihaven't smoke any but enough people I trust have.
> 
> PM if you need to and Thanks


Burning Leaf had received their small allotment yesterday and sold out by the afternoon. I've been bugging Tim on a weekly basis since IPCPR about it and he held a box for me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sirxlaughs said:


> You're a bit of a douche, aren't ya?
> You talk about me like you know anything. The only ignorant one here right now is you. If NC's were given the same taxes and such as CCs, NCs would wipe the floor with them both in terms of tobacco quality and price. It's all a matter of opinion, but that's mine. And it comes from experience. Once you're tired of having your head up your ass, try a true blind test and realize that the dark side can sometimes be nothing more than a water pill. Try not to interpret my comment as an NC vs CC thing or that all NCs are better than all CCs. They both have their good and bad. My collection is well mixed and I thoroughly enjoy my cigars regardless of origin.


It's this kind of attitude that makes me sick on Cigar Forums...you come in here with a pi$$ poor attitude and looking for what...a debate on cigars? Are you 5 years old or what? This is a place for gentlemen who come in here to talk about something we value...and you act like a teenager with some kind of chip on their shoulder looking to impress who? I suggest you back it up and think about trying out a new kind of attitude as Tony has been here and has put in his time and is highly respected...you on the other hand have shown yourself to be trolling and starting something that is against forum policy.:mmph:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank You Gary a finer BOTL there never was!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cigary said:


> It's this kind of attitude that makes me sick on Cigar Forums...you come in here with a pi$$ poor attitude and looking for what...a debate on cigars? Are you 5 years old or what? This is a place for gentlemen who come in here to talk about something we value...and you act like a teenager with some kind of chip on their shoulder looking to impress who? I suggest you back it up and think about trying out a new kind of attitude as Tony has been here and has put in his time and is highly respected...you on the other hand have shown yourself to be trolling and starting something that is against forum policy.:mmph:


Oh boy. Here we go. This is what happens when you call out a "popular" member on their nonsense. I didn't try to start a debate. I stated an obvious fact. He called me ignorant, and I've got the poor attitude. :-| I'm not going to do this with you. Think what you want, smoke what you like, and have a nice day.

edit: Actually, I'm confused. What is it you want me to "back up"? Did you also realize that your attitude is the poorest so far?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sirxlaughs said:


> Oh boy. Here we go. This is what happens when you call out a "popular" member on their nonsense. He called me ignorant, and I've got the poor attitude. :-| I'm not going to do this with you. Think what you want, smoke what you like, and have a nice day.


 This has to do with your namecalling,,flagrant policy abuse which is clearly stated in the rules here or did you not read them? Members are free to talk about their opinions but attitude coupled with your direct name calling is what is causing attention. This also has to do with "respect" here of which you are looking to engage again instead of a bit of reflection on what is going on. I suggest you put the shovel down and grab a smoke yourself and have an even better day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Oh boy. Here we go. This is what happens when you call out a "popular" member on their nonsense. I didn't try to start a debate. I stated an obvious fact. He called me ignorant, and I've got the poor attitude. :-| I'm not going to do this with you. Think what you want, smoke what you like, and have a nice day.
> 
> edit: Actually, I'm confused. What is it you want me to "back up"? Did you also realize that your attitude is the poorest so far?


Your just a troll pure and simple!
You are here since 2005 and have no friends! You are here mainly to antagonize other members of the forum anyone can see that!
It goes way beyond your disrespectful tone!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Alright guys...enough with the gang mentality. Both parties are equally to blame in this off topic back and forth. Take it to PMs if necessary. This is a thread about Dirty Rats and unless you guys want to be labeled as Dirty Rats, cut it out.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cigary said:


> This has to do with your namecalling,,flagrant policy abuse which is clearly stated in the rules here or did you not read them? Members are free to talk about their opinions but attitude coupled with your direct name calling is what is causing attention. This also has to do with "respect" here of which you are looking to engage again instead of a bit of reflection on what is going on. I suggest you put the shovel down and grab a smoke yourself and have an even better day.


My calling him a douche came after he called me ignorant and started giving me backhanded advice. If you want to quote forum policy, then here:
Rule 3) *DO* enjoy yourself and practice respect and tolerance with others. Respect is the key word. There are people that join this forum from other forums for the sole purpose of starting flame wars. It won't be tolerated. We are all here because we enjoy cigars.

How respectful was he in insulting a cigar he's never tried by comparing it's price point to a cigar that he buys illegally? Isn't that called trolling someone else's thread? If he wanted to say that the Dirty Rat expensive, that's fine, but why bring up that he could be buying illegal product instead? He's being a snob, plain and simple. And one of the most important rules of this forum is:


> Of course, always remember...
> 
> PUFF STRICTLY ADHERES TO THE 1997 "NO CIGAR SNOB" TREATISE


After I called him out, he decided to backhandedly lecture me on the virtues of the "dark side". He assumed I lived in the ignorant land of NCs. He basically called people who live in the land of NCs ignorant. Super respectful guy. Awesome. Thanks very much for the insight. You and he can both enjoy yourselves in the "dark side". I'm gonna go smoke a cigar while the sun's out.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> Oh boy. Here we go. This is what happens when you call out a "popular" member on their nonsense.


Its not really about popularity, its about respect. Tony has been a great contributor here, and (at least in my opinion) you haven't come close to providing the insight Tony has in the last year or so. You may have been around for 5 years, but that amount of time doesn't give you permission to be a dick.

Tony's post was completely appropriate, and didn't address you at all. So, when you made a comment about him it was well within his rights to fire right back.

Sorry Chris, I didn't see your last post, but you are right.

Back to topic....

I am extremely jealous that you were able to get some already. I've been asking my local B&M for a while and they either say they are all sold out or they're waiting to hear. Luckily they evidently have one of the biggest accounts with DE, so they should be getting more in soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ckay said:


> Alright guys...enough with the gang mentality. Both parties are equally to blame in this off topic back and forth. Take it to PMs if necessary. This is a thread about Dirty Rats and unless you guys want to be labeled as Dirty Rats, cut it out.


You got a big pair i will give you that! He is the aggressor here not i! Nor any other member of this community! You are really starting off your membership to this community rather lousy IMHO!. But if you choose to be friends with a troll that has been here for many years without being a part of this community so be it!
You have chosen your path!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

jadeg001 said:


> Its not really about popularity, its about respect. Tony has been a great contributor here, and (at least in my opinion) you haven't come close to providing the insight Tony has in the last year or so. You may have been around for 5 years, but that amount of time doesn't give you permission to be a dick.
> 
> Tony's post was completely appropriate, and didn't address you at all. So, when you made a comment about him it was well within his rights to fire right back.


If you say so.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

ckay said:


> Alright guys...enough with the gang mentality. Both parties are equally to blame in this off topic back and forth. Take it to PMs if necessary. This is a thread about Dirty Rats and unless you guys want to be labeled as Dirty Rats, cut it out.


Apologies. I just saw this post. No more responses from me in this thread outside of Dirty Rat talk. This rest will be :lalala:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> My calling him a douche came after he called me ignorant and started giving me backhanded advice. If you want to quote forum policy, then here:
> Rule 3) *DO* enjoy yourself and practice respect and tolerance with others. Respect is the key word. There are people that join this forum from other forums for the sole purpose of starting flame wars. It won't be tolerated. We are all here because we enjoy cigars.
> 
> How respectful was he in insulted a cigar he's never tried by comparing it's price point to a cigar that he buys illegally? Isn't that called trolling someone else's thread? If he wanted to say that the Dirty Rat expensive, that's fine, but why bring up that he could be buying illegal product instead? He's being a snob, plain and simple. And one of the most important rules of this forum is:
> ...


Who said i never tried the cigar you?
That just once again shows your ignorance!
Once again i am quoting my Dad R.I.P!
"Ignorance is only shameful if it is by choice!"


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Its not really about popularity, its about respect. Tony has been a great contributor here, and (at least in my opinion) you haven't come close to providing the insight Tony has in the last year or so. You may have been around for 5 years, but that amount of time doesn't give you permission to be a dick.
> 
> Tony's post was completely appropriate, and didn't address you at all. So, when you made a comment about him it was well within his rights to fire right back.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%

But as has been said lets get back to The non human dirty rats discusion.

Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks to all that have taken my back in this altercation!
As you know i respect and love all of you! I apologize for even going back and forth with this obvious troll! Please continue to enjoy this wonderful forum that we all participate in!
Regards
Tony!:high5:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How did ou get one on the way already, a conestion? or are they marketed already, I would like to get a box myself, and no Ihaven't smoke any but enough people I trust have.
> 
> PM if you need to and Thanks


I had three different pre-release sources, all are different, only one stuck out as a completely different cigar.



ckay said:


> Back on topic, the Dirty Rat should be a nice smoke. I've smoked the pre-release and enjoyed them. I have a box of full production coming and will determine how they compare.


Smoke one, but they need to sit.



sirxlaughs said:


> Oh boy. Here we go. This is what happens when you call out a "popular" member on their nonsense.


I agree there is some truth to the "popular members/ganging up when one attacks", but the best policy is to just to let things go. There are times in which I haven't agreed outright with some of the more seasoned members regarding things more important than What's the Best Cameroon, but I handle things in private. The reason why members like Tony are so "popular" isn't because he pays us, but rather because we value those members like Tony. No one is infallible, but just because we disagree doesn't mean we need a shitshow.

(I know, pot meet kettle)

There are countless thread regarding NCs vs. CCs, this didn't need to be one of them. Even if you thought Tony's comments were unnecessary at first, I don't think the right approach is commenting that he said something you felt was not necessary.

Tony has many good quotes, the ones about staying out of other's business and letting things die are some of his best.

Who else has smoked some of the production ones?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You got a big pair i will give you that! He is the aggressor here not i! Nor any other member of this community! You are really starting off your membership to this community rather lousy IMHO!. But if you choose to be friends with a troll that has been here for many years without being a part of this community so be it!
> You have chosen your path!


I see what you are trying to do there.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Charlie, I read your review, and some after thoughts earlier in this thread I believe. I've noticed that the 9s I have that sat for some time are lighter in shade than my newer sticks, similar to the way the pre-release are lighter in shade than the new release.

Great job on the review.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ckay said:


> I see what you are trying to do there.


Meaning?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have smoked the Dirty Rat and can say quite frankly i don't get it!
I personally prefer the Flying Pigs much better!
And the new release of Be-Hikes even better!
That's all i was trying to do!
Is as always voice my honest opinion!
Sorry for any confusions!
Regards
Tony!:bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have smoked the Dirty Rat and can say quite frankly i don't get it!
I personally prefer the Flying Pigs much better!
And the new release of Be-Hikes even better!
That's all i was trying to say!
Is as always voice my honest opinion!
Sorry for any confusions!
Regards
Tony!:bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry i tried to edit do for say and it posted twice!:high5:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Meaning?


Meaning nothing Bro, Back to dirty rats, I haven't had any just read from what little was said here by people who have had them I would like to try one first but I am willing to risk a box or two on what I have heard.

Who knows I may get lucky, on topic but not a rat, Was the padillas Artisians I kinda liked them but they tasted green and I think I can invision a very good cigar in a couple years, I thinks others said simalar statements so when they had them on sale I bought a couple boxes via 8 5 packs in small boxes, a gamble yes but I think they will turn out right from all the P's I have smoked and liked.

The same with the rat I hear simalar so I am willing to risk a box or two if I can get them. :-|

On a side not knock the other stuff off, I don't like seeing people I like argueing you are above it and I am not talking about the first or foremost thread jacking pissing match. Please!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Meaning nothing Bro, Back to dirty rats, I haven't had any just read from what little was said here by people who have had them I would like to try one first but I am willing to risk a box or two on what I have heard.
> 
> Who knows I may get lucky, on topic but not a rat, Was the padillas Artisians I kinda liked them but they tasted green and I think I can invision a very good cigar in a couple years, I thinks others said simalar statements so when they had them on sale I bought a couple boxes via 8 5 packs in small boxes, a gamble yes but I think they will turn out right from all the P's I have smoked and liked.
> 
> ...


 Look smelvis all i am trying to figure out here is why pay $12 a stick for these.
IMHO which really does not amount to a hill of beans because taste is always subjective.
What i may like you don't like and visa versa, I personally thought the flying pigs were better!
Now i am a C.C junkie that is no secret so when someone hands me a N.C that impresses me i share the info is all.:bounce:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm gonna be a Dirty Rat too and do this >>>>







Relax Tony, your all good mate, not worth the effort. :rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Look smelvis all i am trying to figure out here is why pay $12 a stick for these.
> IMHO which really does not amount to a hill of beans because taste is always subjective.
> What i may like you don't like and visa versa, I personally thought the flying pigs were better!
> Now i am a C.C junkie that is no secret so when someone hands me a N.C that impresses me i share the info is all.:bounce:


Dude Tony I did not disagree with you at all I get it, I often buy for the same reasons. we all get it bro no worries!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad to see we've come full circle: taste is subjective and so is money.

Dave, if I were you I wouldn't go all out on multiple boxes, these aren't a limited release. 

Buy a couple and try them, personally I prefer the Davidoff Puro d'Oro for the high-end corona.

Thanks for the kind words Chris.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmmm. Seems I jumped in a DeLorean and went back to the future. About 3rd grade to be exact. I am going to say this one time and one time only. Any more disrespect towards any member here, popular or not will result in an in an infraction being given to the offending party.

I am not picking sides here but we are a forum of grown-ups. Let's act like it!

:focus:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Glad to see we've come full circle: taste is subjective and so is money.
> 
> Dave, if I were you I wouldn't go all out on multiple boxes, these aren't a limited release.
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie
Maybe if I run accross acouple singles otherwise I'm all in. :beerchug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Hmmm. Seems I jumped in a DeLorean and went back to the future. About 3rd grade to be exact. I am going to say this one time and one time only. Any more disrespect towards any member here, popular or not will result in an in an infraction being given to the offending party.
> 
> I am not picking sides here but we are a forum of grown-ups. Let's act like it!
> 
> :focus:


Olay a serious question If a person didn't go to school and make it to 3rd grade are we free and clear. ??? LOL I agree and hope I wasn't to bad myself.


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

so has anyone else tried these and care to give their input? i had my 1st one yesterday and wasn't impressed...the t52 and 9 are my go to smokes...i always have a box on hand..but the rats just didn't do it for me...especially with the price..i still have 2 more to try before i make my final judgment tho


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sam1014 said:


> so has anyone else tried these and care to give their input? i had my 1st one yesterday and wasn't impressed...the t52 and 9 are my go to smokes...i always have a box on hand..but the rats just didn't do it for me...especially with the price..i still have 2 more to try before i make my final judgment tho


I was gifted a couple to smoke as i really don't buy Non Cubans anymore. I did not care for them either IMHO the Flying Pigs were much better. As you have said at that price come on give a man what he is paying for!


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

If you still have any I would live to get those off of you I must know why this is all about like others the no 9 is probably the most stable smoke I have love it!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

lol i just wanna know where tony gets $20 behikes from


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

fedex just delivered these



i'll smoke one in a couple of days,and then i'll have an opinion too...lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool Ron Let us know I'll buy off your opinion, they are pretty too!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bouncintiga said:


> lol i just wanna know where tony gets $20 behikes from


Actually they were $225 for a box of 10 of the 52's. That comes out to $22.50 to be exact. But that;s what happens late at night when someone disrespects me. I lose my mind a little and forget about the $2.25 a stick.oke:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Cool Ron Let us know I'll buy off your opinion, they are pretty too!


get your own opinion dave!

9405 5036 9930 0337 7394 98

lol...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> get your own opinion dave!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0337 7394 98
> 
> lol...


Shit dude I already ordered some, well Thanks.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Shit dude I already ordered some, well Thanks.


then i'll be sending something else.

hope you like surprises!


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

shuckins said:


> then i'll be sending something else.
> 
> hope you like surprises!


wow super jealous hope you enjoy been wanting one of these way to go!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Just picked a couple up at the B&M today, I hope they are as good as the prerelease. The T52, Flying Pig, and Dirty Rat are among the short list of cigars I will reach for instead of a CC given the choice.


----------

